# nino's new housing



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

i'd just like to say that i got nino's new light housing today. The stuff wasn't too hard to install, compared to normal housing that is, and is buttery smooth. i was amazed at how much nicer it was compared to my old housing. the full length inner tube is going to save me tons of timer this season. here's some pics:
Mpap
Ps: don't make fun of me about my bell, my coach makes me keep it on, and i did manage to shave it a little.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*you frogot the weight...*

you forgot to mention how much weight you saved in the process!

at just 27g per meter these cables are almost half the weight of regular brake-cables, still 1/3rd lighter than regular shift-cables.

i'd guess you saved about 60-70g on your bike while improving performance at the same time.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

But.....Is the liner large enough to accept a PowerCordz cable? If not then you lose the weight benefit and superior modulation that you get with the Nokon/PC combo, IMO.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never felt the need for modulation on my shifters.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

*Tioga offers same(?) thing*

There seems to be a same product from Tioga. ( i-link cables.)

They come with 10 pcs of gold, red and blue extra bits for decoration.

Are they the same thing?

It says 30cm of inner + outer weighs 8g
So 1m should weigh approx. 27g.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

Kitakeng said:


> There seems to be a same product from Tioga. ( i-link cables.)
> 
> They come with 10 pcs of gold, red and blue extra bits for decoration.
> 
> ...


that looks exactly the same, except no decoration bits. but that kinda looks stupid.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> I've never felt the need for modulation on my shifters.


OK, so I didin't have all my coffee yet....you know what I meant. Anyway, does the brake housing work with PCables or no?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Kitakeng said:


> There seems to be a same product from Tioga. ( i-link cables.)
> 
> They come with 10 pcs of gold, red and blue extra bits for decoration.
> 
> ...


Yep, same thing. I think i-link is the brand, but Tioga has them made for them as well.
Anyone in the states have these?

The MTBR InterBike pictures had these displayed as well. Packaging said i-Link as well.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Powercordz...*



Axis II said:


> OK, so I didin't have all my coffee yet....you know what I meant. Anyway, does the brake housing work with PCables or no?


Powercordz SHIFT "wires" fit well, not so the thicker Powercordz brakecables. but Nokon Liner fits the i-link segments...


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

nino said:


> Powercordz SHIFT "wires" fit well, not so the thicker Powercordz brakecables. but Nokon Liner fits the i-link segments...


so can i use the nokon liner to replace this liner when/if it wears out?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> so can i use the nokon liner to replace this liner when/if it wears out?


yes you can.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*question about the cable end fittings ??*



mpap89 said:


> i'd just like to say that i got nino's new light housing today. The stuff wasn't too hard to install, compared to normal housing that is, and is buttery smooth. i was amazed at how much nicer it was compared to my old housing. the full length inner tube is going to save me tons of timer this season. here's some pics:
> Mpap
> Ps: don't make fun of me about my bell, my coach makes me keep it on, and i did manage to shave it a little.


In the last pic were the cable goes around the seat post is the frame stop fitting just loose on the end that is closer to the shifter ?? since it only snaps into the cable end that is the derailleur side ?

Or should you use the extra lever end ? also what end did you use going into the rear derailleur?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

Spin Cycle said:


> In the last pic were the cable goes around the seat post is the frame stop fitting just loose on the end that is closer to the shifter ?? since it only snaps into the cable end that is the derailleur side ?
> 
> Or should you use the extra lever end ? also what end did you use going into the rear derailleur?
> 
> Thanks for your help !


for the front derailleur i used a "lever end" piece that you use to start it out on the shifter. there's one extra that came in the package. for the rear deralleur i just used the bare piece but it worked fine. now i'm seeing that i put too few links in the system. it seems like enough when your installing but when its all tensioned up in when its hooked up i see that i should have put a couple more in. Just thought that might help so others don't make the same mistake. 
Michael


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*special ends.....*



Spin Cycle said:


> In the last pic were the cable goes around the seat post is the frame stop fitting just loose on the end that is closer to the shifter ?? since it only snaps into the cable end that is the derailleur side ?
> 
> Or should you use the extra lever end ? also what end did you use going into the rear derailleur?
> 
> Thanks for your help !


there's special ends to fit cablestops or derailleurs. these also snap into the housings. it's all done by hand. real easy to setup but as mpap mentioned you have to take into account that the segments will get a bit shorter once the cable puts some tension on the system, once installed. don't make them too short. you don't want to have misshifts after intstallation. you'll figure out when you have them in hand...without any tension the segments are loose fit. they thighten as soon as the inner wires are attached, when there is some tension on the system.

but as mentioned already, it's no problem to make the housing longer also after you have it "cut" too short. simply put some more segments back in there. it all goes by hand. no tool neded. it's as simple as that


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

nino said:


> there's special ends to fit cablestops or derailleurs. these also snap into the housings. it's all done by hand. real easy to setup but as mpap mentioned you have to take into account that the segments will get a bit shorter once the cable puts some tension on the system, once installed. don't make them too short. you don't want to have misshifts after intstallation. you'll figure out when you have them in hand...without any tension the segments are loose fit. they thighten as soon as the inner wires are attached, when there is some tension on the system.
> 
> but as mentioned already, it's no problem to make the housing longer also after you have it "cut" too short. simply put some more segments back in there. it all goes by hand. no tool neded. it's as simple as that


but those black pieces only go one way, they don't snap in to let them go in the beginning and end of a housing for a certain segment.
mpap


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> but those black pieces only go one way, they don't snap in to let them go in the beginning and end of a housing for a certain segment.
> mpap


correct - the ones on top don't snap in.there the aluminium segments simply slide in. i also don't use one of those endcaps at my rear derailleur. there i use a standard endcap which makes for a smaller radius. it doesn't stick out as far as the supposed ones. see pics of the rear derailleur on my winterbike below...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*all colours now...*

pics of all colours. sweeeeet:thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

More Spam..


----------



## mtberfrombothell (Apr 29, 2006)

*where to get them?*

Nino, can you let me know where to get them? Can I use them for shifters also? Thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*some help...*



mtberfrombothell said:


> Nino, can you let me know where to get them? Can I use them for shifters also? Thanks


it seems still no one carries these cables. but i have some...

yes sure: shift and brake

bye
nino


----------



## bandito greg (Dec 23, 2005)

anywhere in the states to get these???


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd like a spam margarita...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I'd like a spam margarita...


so please tell the guys where to get these cables. as long as you don't i'm sorry for posting pictures and info of parts that seem to be unobtainable...

it's not my fault if you can't get them elsewhere.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Currently the Alligator i-Links product is not available in this country. I have been working with the Alligator Taiwan sales contact to try and get them over here in the US for us. I am also working with the US Tioga team to try and get the Japanese HQ to start getting their version of the product here also. 

LOL


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

yeah it would be splendid if we could get those housings over here..


----------



## marius (Jul 27, 2006)

We got plenty in South Africa, I'm planning to buy some shortly. thx for all the info posted on them, I had to do quite some research on the cable subject before finding these.


----------



## P-O (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,

I know Aztec make a very similar product... Might be distributed by orange cycles in canada, the states I don't know. You can find it on the web also.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemDesc.asp?IC=QCA1152


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

You mean Powercordz work with Nonkon liner? I tought hearing thet you have to drill Nonon for Powercordz? So can I use PC on Alligator outers, and how?


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe they dont sell this kinda crap here in the states for a reason.

we americans need to protect ourselves from ourselves

cheq <--- working on canadian immigration via spouse.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Better riding up here anyways... and there's more chance of finding snow that hasn't got yellow stains on it. 

The reason a lot of euro-weenie stuff doesn't get sold in the usa by reputable dealers is liability concerns. When the CPSC can force entire product recalls which then can basically bankrupt a small brand... over a couple failures with injuries being reported...well....


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

mountainforce said:


> Im using powercordz in the liner that comes with the I-links. It fits fine.....


I must be doing something wrong because when I use PowerCordz derailleur cables with the I-link liners, I get enough drag in the liner that it starts working its way out of the aluminum housing by the derailleur, and eventually bunches up at the plastic cable guide on the derailleur and impedes shifting in the bigger cogs of the cassette. It takes time for this to happen (10-15 rides) and it shifts perfectly till it starts bunching up the liner like an acordion belows.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

The Alligator i Links kit is available from Pricepoint .
I just got some blue shifter ones from them .


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

So I am building a new bike and need some cables and housing. I cannot use a liner between the cable stops because the bike has cable quick-disconnects (travel bike).

I was going to use the Jagwire Ripcord setup but if I can actually save 60-70 grams it may be worth going with I-links.

Will I-links work with the liner only in the housing or will the liner constantly work out of the housing at each cable stop?


----------



## Quiksilver (Aug 1, 2006)

How do these compare to Nokon cables? 
Performance wise and money wise.
I'm interested in blinging out the ride, while losing weight.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

As for prce - I live in Poland and when ordered from Nino they were approx same as nokons

As for performance - they are ALOT better than nokon imo when used in really tough conditions - they don't make these nasty sounds that my nokons did when packed with dried mud.
They are a pain in **s when you want to do your spring service ase you need to put them to pieces and wash and use brush. But other than that they are tops. If you don't want to drill your frame to use full housing, they are great. I used them on all my bikes all season (incl winter on two bikes) and am happy. I used some accor fittings on ends (one side) instead of std aligator as they fit well (and are lighter btw but I don't care that much about weight anymore). I used them with powercordz and all other cables and had no issues. none. use the above mentioned methods to enlarge the liner on the shifter side and you're done. It does need some work in the beginning but it is way worth it.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I recently bought some Power Cordz/Nokon specific liners from FairWheel bikes. The derailleur cable liner fits the PowerCordz much better than the Alligator I-link liner, and fit the I-link housing segments snug but went in. I did have to drill out the housing ends (6-8 pieces depending on how your cables are set up). So far, they work fabulous.

I also bought the Power Cordz/Nokon liners for the Power Cordz brake cables. They fit the I-link housings very much the same as the derailleur liner (drilling only the housing ends).


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

pricepoint sells them and a guy in hong kong sells them on ebay. Look up alligator ilinks.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought my Alligator I-Links on ebay from a guy in the US with not one issue. I just installed them on my Single Speed bike. Now I am talking brake set up and not shift set up but they were a great price.

Professional Cycling Discount ( I just looked ) has 2 pairs of the shift cable but not the brake cable set so there you go.


----------



## Ruben S. (May 17, 2008)

*sharp turns*

hi,

I would like to know if the Alligator I-link cables can turn as sharp as the ones of Nokon.
Anyone experience?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ruben S. said:


> hi,
> 
> I would like to know if the Alligator I-link cables can turn as sharp as the ones of Nokon.
> Anyone experience?


No. The nokons can have a bend roughly 50% sharper than the ilinks.


----------



## Ruben S. (May 17, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> No. The nokons can have a bend roughly 50% sharper than the ilinks.


How much inches of cable does it take to make a complete circle?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm getting about 9cm diameter with the housing at its tightest.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ruben S. said:


> hi,
> 
> I would like to know if the Alligator I-link cables can turn as sharp as the ones of Nokon.
> Anyone experience?


ahh-there was somebody 1 minute faster....

usually only roadies need sharper bends when they want to have the ugly sticking-out shiftcables of STI shifters to have under the bar tape just like Campagnolo or SRAM have...

Nokon indeed allows for sharper bends BUT the i-links are superior in all other aspects.


----------



## Ruben S. (May 17, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> I'm getting about 9cm diameter with the housing at its tightest.


Thanks, very nice photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruben S. (May 17, 2008)

nino said:


> ahh-there was somebody 1 minute faster....
> 
> usually only roadies need sharper bends when they want to have the ugly sticking-out shiftcables of STI shifters to have under the bar tape just like Campagnolo or SRAM have...
> 
> Nokon indeed allows for sharper bends BUT the i-links are superior in all other aspects.


I need them for the sharp cable turn on my Scott. A little unhandy placed cable stops on the frame.:madman: 
As you can see my cable stop always cracks.


----------

